# Wondering who is the highest rated drivers around ?



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

I’m 4.94 
3.5 yesrs 
10000 trips


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

you win


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> you win


 Just wondering because I do work hard for my ratting so I was wondering how many drivers Are on the same boat as me or maybe there are drivers with higher rating then this


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

4.97
3000 rides in 1 year. Once I stopped worrying about my rating it went up .04.


----------



## Berry mian (Dec 5, 2018)

Alan Tirado said:


> 4.97
> 3000 rides in 1 year. Once I stopped worrying about my rating it went up .04.


Waoo that's amazing bro  seems like I gotta work lil hard now


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

4.96
3150 trips

I keep track of ratings for the fun of it. It's like a little mini challenge. But as long as I'm 4.9+ I really don't care. It seems I get less cancellations when 4.9 or above than when I was in the 4.8 range but I've never actually kept track so it's strictly anecdotal.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

All ratings posted need a screenshot of there ratings to be believable. We have had people in the past tell us how high their rating is and couldn't back it up. Don't tell us, show us. Its easy to do.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

I was 3.6 with Lyft for the first couple of months when they finally came to town. 4.9 with uber. Thought 3.6 was rather good considering the terrible Lyft pax quality I had to deal with.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Youre all winners in my book....send me your addresses so that I know where to mail your UBER Uber badges to.


----------



## Alan Tirado (Mar 1, 2018)

losiglow said:


> 4.96
> 3150 trips
> 
> I keep track of ratings for the fun of it. It's like a little mini challenge. But as long as I'm 4.9+ I really don't care. It seems I get less cancellations when 4.9 or above than when I was in the 4.8 range but I've never actually kept track so it's strictly anecdotal.


----------



## RDWRER (May 24, 2018)

4.82

Apparently I suck.


----------



## Civixer (Jan 1, 2017)

4.94 / 8968 trips / 1.5 yrs


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

4.95 / 1706 trips / 2 years


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

3.67 Uber, 3.76 Lyft

I asked them if there was an issue and they both said I am a valued driver/valued member of the community.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

I sometimes get out and open the door for NICE GIRLS , ................
But that has nothing to do with rating.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Aug 3, 2018)

I'm a 4.98
I work seriously hard for my 4.98 rating. I only have 1 one star rating and I truly believe it was a mistake!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

4.94 Uber
4.99 Lyft

And a 10 in all other aspects of life.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

I don't know who the highest rated drivers are, but I guarantee you they don't do Pool rides!


----------



## Flash Gordon (Aug 3, 2018)

Oops, I take that 4.98 rating back, it's actually a 4.99! I guess I win...as always.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Cherry picking high rated pax can inflate the avg little
How many of you can go to the hood and do 500 runs, and come out with the same ratings???
You might get few bad ratings, but if you are really good, you should be able to go anyplace and have great ratings ( not perfect)
Tom Brady can go to any opposing teams home and win... are you Tom Brady or one of those Colorado Rockies hitters who have inflated avg at home ???

Are you Jordan who went 6-0 NBA finals , Olympic GM, NCAA title or are you Lebron James who has lost 6 NBA finals and if not for Ray Allen shot, he would have been sitting at 7 NBA finals 
l???


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Been at 4.99 for months, now that I hit 5.0, I'm sure it's all downhill from here lol


----------



## Hono driver (Dec 15, 2017)

Got picked up by a guy in Vegas about 3 months ago. 4500 trips on uber and he's 4.98. I picked his brain for 10 mins.



Jay Dean said:


> View attachment 298100
> 
> Been at 4.99 for months, now that I hit 5.0, I'm sure it's all downhill from here lol


90% of all lyft drivers are 5 star. I've been 5 stars for 2 solid months now. That automatic 5 stars is nice


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

The newborn ant going out to drive for the very first time with his shiny new 5-star rating is the highest rated driver around.


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> Cherry picking high rated pax can inflate the avg little
> How many of you can go to the hood and do 500 runs, and come out with the same ratings???
> You might get few bad ratings, but if you are really good, you should be able to go anyplace and have great ratings ( not perfect)
> Tom Brady can go to any opposing teams home and win... are you Tom Brady or one of those Colorado Rockies hitters who have inflated avg at home ???
> ...


Has Tom Brady gone to any other team to prove your theory?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Coach is a genius, but how many playoffs victories did he possess before he inherited Brady???
Bill Billichick record 36-44 at cle , 5-11 with pats before Brady 
So 41- 55


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> Coach is a genius, but how many playoffs victories did he possess before he inherited Brady???
> Bill Billichick record 36-44 at cle , 5-11 with pats before Brady
> So 41- 55


The point is that you're comparing what high rated drivers do to a football coach. Most high rated drivers area simply cock suckers and feet kissers.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Not really ..... most of the high rated drivers don't kiss up to pax arse...they don't need to .


----------



## Megatron1337 (Jul 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> Not really ..... most of the high rated drivers don't kiss up to pax arse...they don't need to .


Cool story


----------



## The_Solo (Feb 23, 2019)

I have a 4.99 on lyft. 4.96 on Uber. I am the bad ant who generally accepts all pings that aren’t to far of a distance from me. I stupidly don’t care what the rating is the pax has I drive anyone(except minors). I do not feel I kiss up to pax. I have pandora playing rock in the background quietly. I don’t give snacks or chargers or nothing. I talk with those who wish to speak with me I sit silently if a pax doesn’t speak to me. I am an irrelevant driver who drives.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

The_Solo said:


> I have a 4.99 on lyft. 4.96 on Uber. I am the bad ant who generally accepts all pings that aren't to far of a distance from me. I stupidly don't care what the rating is the pax has I drive anyone(except minors). I do not feel I kiss up to pax. I have pandora playing rock in the background quietly. I don't give snacks or chargers or nothing. I talk with those who wish to speak with me I sit silently if a pax doesn't speak to me. I am an irrelevant driver who drives.


I could have wrote the same thing only I use XM radio over Pandora. Oh wait I do have a charger available for people. Was almost 5.0 on Lyft but someone this past week felt the need to give me 4 stars last week.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

What can I say.... The community loves me.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

5.15 rating and 250,000 rides in 15 years.
I know more about ratings than Uber. Believe me.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> 5.15 rating and 250,000 rides in 15 years.
> I know more about ratings than Uber. Believe me.
> View attachment 300673


If that's the case, then I want to know who your psychiatrist is that kept you going that long.

I wonder what the most trips anyone has ever completed is? 15k? 20k?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Pax Collector said:


> If that's the case, then I want to know who your psychiatrist is that kept you going that long.


Myself: I know more about the mind than all the psychiatrists. Believe me. 
(I'm on an orange monster roll)


----------



## janewalch (Jan 8, 2016)

4.99 on Uber which recently dropped from 5.0
9600 rides. 4 years 

5.0 Lyft with 4500 rides. 3 years.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Over 3,000 trips and 4.99


----------



## Biggeasy101 (Mar 9, 2019)

Berry mian said:


> Just wondering because I do work hard for my ratting so I was wondering how many drivers Are on the same boat as me or maybe there are drivers with higher rating then this


I got 4.90 350 trips


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

Over 4K trips & a 4.74


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Flash Gordon said:


> Oops, I take that 4.98 rating back, it's actually a 4.99! I guess I win...as always.
> View attachment 298082


Great! What did you win?


----------



## UberPyro (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Great! What did you win?


Ed McMahon knocking at the door with good news?


----------



## StephenT (Oct 25, 2016)

Lol. Do you want to know My Rating or the Rating the Rider sees?
Should be the same right?
Except that today for some reason Uber tells Riders that not only do I have a 5-star Rating, and show my pic and License plate - but they say I am driving a Black Toyota Camry. I drive a Silver Hyundai. Never owned a Toyota.
Oh, and in My profile it says I have a 4.97 star after 2500 trips.

Pic is from a Rider that really was hesitant to get in the car, since the make, model, and color weren't right.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Seriously, you all suck. My rating is the best. And when I do more rides, it will be even better!!


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Stav53 (Nov 9, 2017)

Uber 2500 rides 4.97, Lyft 1000 rides 5.
This being said it doesn't mean anything for my bottom line. But again this is debatable, see many other threads on this forum dealing with ratings


----------

